# Smugmug Pro



## Onion (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone have any experiences with smugmug pro? Is it worth the $$$?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 4, 2008)

No experence with smugug pro, but I just installed photocart on my site and I am very happywith it!!
I do not have to give anyone a cut and I control who prints the pictures.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Smugmug pro.  IMO it's worth it.  I am getting into event photography, and I sell to the players/drivers/fighters/etc.  So, there's no way I'd want to print every order and ship out every order. 

Whenever people buy photos, I just get an email saying "hey here's how much you made...we'll take care of the rest" and I don't have to do a thing.  

Yesterday I made $50 profit from one order of 4x6's.   The day before that $70, the day before that, there were a few orders.  Keep in mind that I have a full time job and am a college student, so this is only a hobby.  It's just real nice to not have to worry about all the nitty gritty stuff of getting prints to the customer.

Also, for quality...Smugmug ROCKS.  The prints I receive from them are absolutely stunning.  I have sold tons of photos, and never had one complaint!


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 5, 2008)

keith204 said:


> I love Smugmug pro. IMO it's worth it. I am getting into event photography, and I sell to the players/drivers/fighters/etc. So, there's no way I'd want to print every order and ship out every order.
> 
> Whenever people buy photos, I just get an email saying "hey here's how much you made...we'll take care of the rest" and I don't have to do a thing.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks I was was thinking of doing the same and was considering them.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 5, 2008)

I had smugmug pro. It would never work with IP masking which meant it looked amateurish. I never had anything worthwhile in sales nor did anybody find my images via smugmug. Total waste of time and money.


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a bummer did you ever ask how to get any of that solved on dgrin because they have people that are trying to help almost around the clock if it has not already been asked before.
I know with my clients I just email them a photo right out of their gallery and that gives them a direct link back to their gallery the only problems I have ever had are from people who do not use computers but that is completely understandable for any hosting service or gallery at that point.
If you can't tell I have very little complaints about a Smugmug pro account the only thing I hope the add soon is packages.


Rhys said:


> I had smugmug pro. It would never work with IP masking which meant it looked amateurish. I never had anything worthwhile in sales nor did anybody find my images via smugmug. Total waste of time and money.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rhys said:


> I had smugmug pro. It would never work with IP masking which meant it looked amateurish. I never had anything worthwhile in sales nor did anybody find my images via smugmug. Total waste of time and money.



total waste of time/money for YOU.

You really have to connect with customers before sending them to your website.  Otherwise, they'll forget about the site since there's no interaction when purchasing pictures.  My guess is that you have more of a marketing problem than a Smugmug problem.  Smugmug is a whole different ball game.


----------

